
Playing games at work? Make it legit - justine84
http://alternativeto.net/software/getbadges/
======
alfonsodev
perhaps the right link is [https://getbadges.io/](https://getbadges.io/) ?

~~~
justine84
Thanks!

~~~
alfonsodev
no problem, did you have a look to it ? What do you think ?

